# 3OP Memo Help?



## CubeLord (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm trying to memorize 3OP with numbers because I'm good at math. The problem is I have to keep on repeating it to get it into my head. How can I prevent this.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 8, 2010)

CubeLord said:


> I'm trying to memorize 3OP with numbers because I'm good at math. The problem is I have to keep on repeating it to get it into my head. How can I prevent this.



Lol. Being good at mathematics in no way means you can memorize strings of numbers easily. That's just silly. Use letters and form objects/words. Numbers are more abstract and can't be memorized as easily.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 8, 2010)

I dabbled a bit in 3OP whilst creating ZBLD.

I found that visualizing arrows and shapes helped me a lot.

Also, if you've chosen 3OP as your main BLD method, learning ZZ will help your orientation by a lotttt.


----------



## blah (Jan 8, 2010)

CubeLord said:


> I'm trying to memorize 3OP with numbers because I'm good at math.


What and what?


----------



## yoruichi (Jan 8, 2010)

the point of 3op is so that u dont need to use abstract things like numbers to memroize
if ur gonna do that then just cycle the stickerz


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 8, 2010)

I also use numbers and have images associated with each edge position which really helps. Position #1 is usually my first buffer position for 3OP so I don't need an image, but I suppose a penny (1 cent) might work. For #2 I think of two legs. For 3 I think of a triangle or a warning symbol. For #4 I think of a car having 4 wheels or a cow with 4 legs. For #5 I think of a hand having 5 fingers. For #6 I think of a sheriff's badge (6 pointed star) and think of the police. For #7 reminds me of the phrase "7, 11, or doubles" in the dice game craps, so I think of dice or "crappy" or "lucky". For #8, I think of a stop sign or octopus. For 9 I think of a Rubik's cube because of nine stickers on each face. The 10 is the only one with a zero, so I think of "nothing" or "no" or "goose egg" or just egg. For #11 I think of double lines on a highway or chopsticks. For 12, I think of a clock or watch because of the 12 numbers on it, or "fast" or "speed".

I prefer to group 3 together at the start of each cycle, then pairs after that. This helps me during execution.

Example of memorizing: (1 12 3, 6 4, 8 9, 7)(2 10 11)(5)
One speed warning, 6 cars, 8 cubes, lucky. Two eggs on the highway. (I ignore the 5 because it is already in place.) The 7=lucky does not fit too easily in a story here, but being aware of this problem sort of helps me remember it.

I memo corners only as numbers -- but I also try to imagine the paths of the cycles as well.

In summary, memorizing numbers only is too hard. Make additional connections during memo (images or a story or path around cube). Practice will help you improve.


----------



## blah (Jan 8, 2010)

For 3OP corners, I can memorize their permutation in about 4 seconds using numbers.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 9, 2010)

blah said:


> For 3OP corners, I can memorize their permutation in about 4 seconds using numbers.



Right, corners are easier than the edges, but at my age (55) the memo does not always stick. So to be safe, I note the cycle paths for the corners or make connections with numbers. Eventually I hope to memo the corners nearly as fast as you (well, maybe not that fast) and also skip the review of the complete memo.


----------



## Micael (Jan 9, 2010)

Images associated with method of loci is a very powerful system.


----------

